# ابحث عن كتالوج hot pressure machin



## ahmed abu yara (22 مايو 2013)

الاخوة الاعزاء الرجاء البحث معي عن كتالوج ماكينة hot pressure machine كما ارفق اليكم صورة للماكينة 
حيث تقوم هذه الماكينة بضغط الميلامين على الواح الخشب المضغوط mdf ارجو المساعدة العاجلة


----------

